

Nano Air Vehicle takes flight - onreact-com
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/13/nano-air-vehicle-tak.html

======
onreact-com
Next time an insect is bothering you: It's not a bumblebee, it's the US army
robot. Reminds me of the Eclipse trilogy by John Shirley or The Fifth Element.

